# New locomotive has 'issues'.



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought these were state of the art reliable.  Anyone know what the trouble is?  Is it a CPRail thing or is it bigger than that?

http://www.cordovastation.ca/newsRail/2008/08022502.htm

Dave


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Quick, someone send them some shims for the counterweights!  

Later, 

K


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

In rail operations at the B&O Museum we have an expression....."What are the last 2 letters in the word Garbage?" Keep in mind the B&O was always an EMD road, they also harrass me for being an ALCO lover having come from an all ALCO shortline.


----------



## Mark L Horstead (Jan 2, 2008)

CP has been exclusively buying GE for several years, and I've seen/heard little complaint in any source. 

These would be ES44ACs causing the problems. 

CN is a little more cautious, and buys from both EMD and GE - lately SD70M-2s and ES44DCs.


----------



## csx381 (Apr 1, 2008)

well may i ask what exactly were they doing?....the link doesnt work for me. 
later 
Grey


----------



## David Hazel (Jan 2, 2008)

Link not working for me either. I dont think it is just CP.Heard U.P. was having some problems with there latest order of GE ES44ac units. 

Thanks


----------

